# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Выбирая «Антивирус Калинина» - Вы выбираете будущие!

## Alexey P.

Очередная поделка в духе Kerish Antivirus. Не удивлюсь, если и автор тот же  :Smiley: .
 Ищет трояны по именам файлов, записанным в программу. Возможно, и вирус Nemesis.240 по тексту -==Nemesis==-.
 Я переименовал файл Kalinin_AntiVirusWin32Lite.exe в \Windows\system32\winhost.exe. Получил сообщение:



> УВАЖАЕМЫЙ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ!
> 
> ВНИМАНИЕ!!! В системе найдены вирусы. Такой тип вирусов не позволяет
> программе корректно удалить их. Пожалуйста, произведите поиск и удаление
> вирусов в ручном режиме.


 Все, более ничего бесплатная версия не позволяет. Дальше, насколько я понял, надо покупать полную версию.

 Все это, конечно, мелочи, если программа написана для души и скромной саморекламы. Особого вреда по причине малого числа занесенных в нее имен файлов не принесет, а какой-нибудь глупый троян, глядишь, и поймает.
 Но это убожество на сайте преподносится как настоящий антивирус, оно явно имеет платную версию, рекламируется его "Новизна и научность",



> И это не просто красивые слова, программа успешно прошла
> государственную экспертизу и регистрацию:
> 
>       СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВО О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ №: 7249
>       НОМЕР ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ: 50200602036


 Я думаю - чистой воды лохотрон с достаточно большими претензиями.

P.S.  Название темы взято с сайта, орфография автора сохранена.
Если это наше "будущие" - лучше б его не видеть  :Smiley: .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Да, совсем забыл - желающие могут помочь автору. В регистрации на сайте сразу следует указать, зачем, собственно, пришли.



> Чем Вы можете помочь проекту: *	
> 
> _____________________
> * -  Это может быть помощь в разработки программы или финансовая поддержка через
> банковский перевод денег (по почте России или электронными деньгами).


 Орфография, естественно, опять автора - плагиата нам не надо  :Smiley: .

----------


## Baldej

да ужжжжжжжж :-))))

----------


## MOCT

Поделок у этого автора много, причем он их быстро заменяет одну на другу с периодичностью в 2 месяца. 

Вот нашелся еще "Kalinin System Master 5.3" (версия-то какая большая! правда о предыдущих версиях никто не слышал) от 23.09.2006. http://dreamprogs.ru/news/2006/09/23...aster_5_3.html



> Бесплатная, мощная, но безопасная программа для автоматического ускорения работы компьютера под управлением операционной системы Windows 98 SE и более новых (включая 2000/ME/XP/2003). Программа не только ускорит работу, но и снизит нагрузку на процессор и жесткий диск, после чего ваш компьютер прослужит вам дольше, за счет снижения наработки устройств.


Скриншот, на котором ничего невозможно разглядеть (как всегда у Калинина),  тоже имеется: 

Тут написано еще интереснее: http://soft-teleport.ru/2006/09/26/u...ti_ksm_53.html и http://www.freeware.ru/cgi-bin/program.pl?prog_id=9913



> Протестирована несколькими ДЕСЯТКАМИ ТЫСЯЧ пользователей: НЕ ВЫЯВЛЕНО НИ ОДНОГО СЛУЧАЯ НЕВЕРНОЙ РАБОТЫ или нанесения вреда системе или данным. Имеет очень простой интерфейс и управление.


Камент самого автора:



> Программа снята с разработки ... Проект переходит только на поддержку и разработку Web редактора. Он будет опубликован в ближайшие время ... Дело в том, что на очень многих конфигурациях происходит сброс хода настройки после первой проверки (на втором параметре), таким образом, вносятся не 63, а только первые стоящие 2 параметра. Это связано с технической реализацией самого механизма расчета, внесения и контроля. (слишком привязан к int оборудования!) Важно: Вред это не наносит, а только не приносит ожидаемого эффекта в 90% случаях. Примерно в 10% такой проблемы не наблюдалось вообще никогда! Переделавать СИЛЬНО привязанный к int оборудования алгоритм не вижу смысла. А по сему ПРОШУ УДАЛИТЬ программу из каталога! В скором времени опубликую старую программы, в которой всё нормально.


Еще одна версия: 6.4F http://www.freeware.ru/program_prog_id_10136.html
Самое интересное - это каменты.

Следующий "шедевр" - "Kalinionix BackUp 2.0.9" от 20.07.2006.
http://dreamprogs.ru/modules.php?nam...w&news_id=1371



> Новый программный продукт для защиты данных и восстановления операционной системы после действия вирусов, хакеров, сбоев системы и программ, не грамотной эксплуатации ПК, его не верной настройки, сбоев в питании и иных проблем, где можно обойтись без радикальной переустановки системы, копированием и исправлением ряда системных файлов и библиотек. Очень прост и быстр. Не требует инсталляции. Архивирует важные системные файлы и при необходимости восстанавливает их. Не содержит рекламных и шпионских функций. Распространяется бесплатно. Тестовый публичный релиз.

----------


## Автор

Прочитал и офигел. Я автор. Эти программы были взяты из примеров исходников к статье о программировании. Были случаи, когда выкладывались (т.е. скачивались примеры, компилировались и
публиковались от моего имени, даже деньги за скачивание просили!)

Из всех перечисленных программ только Антивирус - это реальная
программа, всё описанное кроме него - это наброски скаченные из
моих примеров ГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ИНТЕРФЕЙСОВ (!!!!).

БУДТЕ ОСТОРОЖНЫ!
ГДЕ РЕЧЬ ИДЕТ ОБО МНЕ: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/ (это реально мой сайт)
Качайте не из варезных порталов, а с официальных сайтов!
ЭТО КАСАЕТСЯ ЛЮБЫХ ПРОГРАММ!

----------


## megasasha

Ах, да. К Керишу антивиралу я не имею никакого отношения.
А ТЕМУ НУЖНО ПЕРЕДЕЛАТЬ, А ТО Я ТУТ ГЛАВНЫМ ЗЛОДЕЕМ
ПОЛУЧАЮСЬ!

----------


## MOCT

> Эти программы были взяты из примеров исходников к статье о программировании. Были случаи, когда выкладывались (т.е. скачивались примеры, компилировались и
> публиковались от моего имени, даже деньги за скачивание просили!)
> 
> Из всех перечисленных программ только Антивирус - это реальная
> программа, всё описанное кроме него - это наброски скаченные из
> моих примеров ГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ИНТЕРФЕЙСОВ (!!!!).


Я бы конечно поверил, если бы в Интернете не остались доступны для скачивания упомянутые выше программы, тот же самый "Kalinin System Master". А с варезных сайто все ссылки шли на kalinin-soft...

А что подразумевается под словами "реальная"? Реально работающая? Так она (программа-"антивирус") ничего тольком не умеет. Хотя в коде программы заявлено, что это версия "no debug", на самом деле ~60% файла занимает несжатая отладочная информация. Видимо для увеличения размера (а то кто купится на маленький антивирус?). Т.о. реальный размер "антивируса" не 1800кб, а всего ~800кб (как говорится - почувствуйте разницу!).




> ГДЕ РЕЧЬ ИДЕТ ОБО МНЕ: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/ (это реально мой сайт)
> Качайте не из варезных порталов, а с официальных сайтов!
> ЭТО КАСАЕТСЯ ЛЮБЫХ ПРОГРАММ!


Варезный портал под названием dreamprogs.ru рекламируется, между прочим, на самом сайте kalinin-soft.msk.ru. 
Вот тут: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/ver/2/dream.html
Кому же тогда верить? :-)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Похоже ни кому из них верить и не следует.... пусть варятся в собственном соку и продолжают изобретать велик! Слабо верится что тестили данный софт несколько 10 тысяч....! Ну что сказать на эту тему ... back orifice тоже тестили несколько миллионов.... а терь любой антивирь его находит.... :Smiley: )))) (шутка )

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Даже я заинтересовался  :Smiley:  Я скачал и протестировал текущую версию в оф-сайта, v2.1.2.7. Файл сжат UPX, 95% объема занимает дебаг-информация и стандартные библиотеки. Если изучить работу, то там содержится код вида:
1. Получить через GetWindowsDirectory каталог Windows
2. К каталогу шага 1 приделывается текстовая константа  с именем X (константа жестко защита в теле программы)
3. Производится поиск файла с полученным именем
Этот код физически повторяется в программе 41 (!!!) раз, т.е. не цикл по массиву имен, а именно дублирование кода с подстановкой разных констант. Список имен файлов:


```
'\cservv32.exe'
'\services.exe'
'\lsass.exe'
'\SVCHOST.EXE'
'\serv.exe'
'\mstray.exe'
'\systra.exe'
'\userconfig9x.dll'
'\fooding.exe'
'\rpcsrv.exe'
'\rundll16.exe'
'\system32\taskgmgr.exe'
'\base64.tmp'
'\system32\scvhost9.exe'
'\system32\wmimgr.exe'
'\jjakarta.exe'
'\system32\Sample.zip'
'\system32\systemks.exe'
'\system32\mtc.dll'
'\system32\NvVid.exe'
'\system\wfdmgr.exe'
'\t2serv.exe'
'\csrss.exe'
'\kl.exe'
'\zupacha.exe'
'\W98SYS.EXE'
'\Jammer2nd.exe'
'\system32\winhost.exe'
'\system32\ks001.exe'
'\system32\sysvcs.exe'
'\system32\drivers\SYSpnch.sys'
'\system32\AudioHQ.dll.exe'
'\system32\bikini.exe'
'\system32\paytime.exe'
'\system32\drivers\paraudio.sys'
'\system32\msss32.dll'
'\system32\ctldlg32.dll'
'\system32\scvhost.exe'
'\system32\taskgmr32.exe'
'\fvprotect.exe'
'C:\simfoosd88.exe'
```

При обнаружении такого файла (я для примера сдалал файла с текстом "Попка-дурак !") делается вывод о обнаружении злобного вируса.
Далее идет сканирование файлов и поиск в их теле строк типа  "-==Nemesis==-", "EICAR-STANDARD...". При обнаружении такой строчки в любом месте лежащего в system32 файла (непример, в текстовом файле) делается вывод о том, что там вирус. Вот и все ...

Пример реализации подобного "антивируса" скриптами AVZ:


```
// Поиск файла с указанным именем в системной папке
function CheckName(Fname : string) : boolean;
begin
 Result := FileExists('%WinDir%'+FName) ;
 if Result then
  AddToLog('Файл '+FName+' имеет подозрительное имя');
end;

begin
 // Проверка файлов "влоб"
 CheckName('\cservv32.exe'); 
 CheckName('\services.exe'); 
 CheckName('\lsass.exe'); 
 CheckName('\SVCHOST.EXE'); 
 CheckName('\serv.exe');
end.
```

А вот уже с внешней обновляемой базой данных:


```
// Поиск файла с указанным именем 
function CheckName(Fname : string) : boolean;
begin
 Result := FileExists(FName) ;
 if Result then
  AddToLog('Файл '+FName+' имеет подозрительное имя');
end;

var
 SuspNames : TStringList;
 i : integer;
begin
 // Проверка файлов по обновляемой базе данных
 if FileExists('files.db') then begin
  SuspNames := TStringList.Create; 
  SuspNames.LoadFromFile('files.db'); 
  AddToLog('База имен загружена - количество записей = '+inttostr(SuspNames.Count));
  // Цикл поиска
  for i := 0 to SuspNames.Count - 1 do 
   CheckName(SuspNames[i]);
 end else
   AddToLog('Ошибка загрузки списка имен файлов');
end.
```

Во втором примере в базе данных файлы должны описываться как 
%WinDir%\serv.exe - файл в каталоге Windows
%System32%\serv.exe - файл в каталоге Windows\System32
%SysDisk%\serv.exe - файл в корне системного диска

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Думаю посетители форума сделали правильный вывод глядя на анализ Олега! Думаю дальнейшие комментарии излишни!

----------


## megasasha

*ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ПРОЧИТАЙТЕ!!!*

Дело было в следующем: когда я занимался разработкой мощной
системы безопасности и закрыл этот проект, я решил перейти на
разработку такой программы, которая могла быть использована
даже не опытными пользователями. Бывают люди, которые могут
при помощи известной программы удалить ВСЕ разделы жесткого
доказывая, что они не нужны. Или те, которые не читают документацию.
Или те которые читают но не понимают. Вот я и решил перейти с
профессиональных но мало известных проектов на простенькие и
популярные. Написал на С++ что типа УСЛОВИЕ - РЕАКЦИЯ всего за
каких то 3 дня. Опубликовал. Идея простая - чтоб всё просто и безобидно
- типа "Хочу всё и сразу :-)" Потом дошло, что поторопился и набросал
новую программу на уже Ассемблере. Идея была плохой. И совсем скоро
я ОТРЕКСЯ ОТ ЭТОЙ ИДЕЕ и ОПУБЛИКОВАЛ ИСХОДНИКИ. Набросал
статейку о разработки графических интерфейсов и добавил к ней
исходные коды.

Через неделю пришло сообщение с моей программой и какойто Кирилл
попросил меня (он типа дизайнер) выкинуть программу, он её просто
перекомпилировал с новым, созданным им интерфейсом.

*Я ПОСМОТРЕЛ, ОКАЗАЛОСЬ ЭТО КИДАЛОВО. Он подумал, что если
я такие простенькие программы набросал - то я тупой подростой
самоучка и повелся бы. Анализ в дизассемблере показал, что всё
убрано, кроме интерфейса, а там есть процедуры удаления важных
файлов системы. Размер недогонял мой, так этот отморозок взял
и добавил в тело чтото типа times db '*',0*

Думал я поведусь. Залез в сеть и увидел программы. Ссылка на скачивание
там на РАПИДЕ, попросил админов удалить - удалили. После этого
почти месяц весело сообщение предупреждающие об такой
опасности. ТЕПЕРЬ Я ЗАРЕКСЯ ИСХОНИКИ ОТКРЫВАТЬ, тем более
полностью папками проекта.

*что касается антивируса, то это мы еще посмотрим!!!
ПОД НОВЫЙ ГОД ВЫЛОЖУ ПОЛНОЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!*

P.S.
Уважаемый Олег Зайцев - Вы не умеете анализировать программы :-(
Допущены 2 критически серьезные оплошности! Или Вы потарапились
или невнимательно, или просто не знаете как это делается :-)))

Если Вы были бы пользователем то 5+,
а для такого профессионала *ТРИ С МИНУСОМ* ЗА АНАЛИЗ!!!

----------


## megasasha

Да с отладочной информацией - это вы нагнали!
ВОТ ЭТО НЕ ЗНАТЬ! ЭТО СУЩЕСТВУЕТ МНОГО ЛЕТ,
ЕЩЕ ДО ТОГО, КАК Я ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЕ ОСВОИЛ :-)
Назвать это отладочной инфой :-)))

*ВЫ ЭТО ОБЯЗАНЫ ЗНАТЬ!!!*

----------


## Geser

Тема закрыта. Думаю всем всё уже понятно.

----------


## MOCT

> 1. Получить через GetWindowsDirectory каталог Windows
> 2. К каталогу шага 1 приделывается текстовая константа с именем X (константа жестко защита в теле программы)
> 3. Производится поиск файла с полученным именем


Я тоже писал такую програмку. Проверяет по списку имен, для зачистки "хвостов" от широко распространенных троянов. Работает под Windows, вот только размер у нее 18кб, а не 1.8мб :-))

----------


## MOCT

> Дело было в следующем: когда я занимался разработкой мощной
> системы безопасности и закрыл этот проект,


Ну и как назывался этот проект?
С учетом того, что каждая программа сорок раз обращающаяся к папке Windows у вас получает патент, то уж эта "мощная система безопасности" должна быть пропиарена по полной. Давайте ссылку на описания, номера патентов и прочее. Тогда поверим, что "мощная система безопасности" и правда существовала.




> Или те, которые не читают документацию.
> Или те которые читают но не понимают.


Если бы у ваших программ еще была документация, чтобы ее читать, было бы неплохо. А то и читать нечего.




> Вот я и решил перейти с
> профессиональных но мало известных проектов на простенькие и
> популярные. Написал на С++ что типа УСЛОВИЕ - РЕАКЦИЯ всего за
> каких то 3 дня. Опубликовал. Идея простая - чтоб всё просто и безобидно
> - типа "Хочу всё и сразу :-)" Потом дошло, что поторопился и набросал
> новую программу на уже Ассемблере. Идея была плохой. И совсем скоро
> я ОТРЕКСЯ ОТ ЭТОЙ ИДЕЕ и ОПУБЛИКОВАЛ ИСХОДНИКИ.


И где же оно опубликовано?




> *что касается антивируса, то это мы еще посмотрим!!!*
> *ПОД НОВЫЙ ГОД ВЫЛОЖУ ПОЛНОЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!*


Даже страшно представить, сколько раз в полной версии повторяется код с подстановкой разных констант... Мой модем не выдержит скачивать столько мегабайт...  :Stars:  




> Уважаемый Олег Зайцев - Вы не умеете анализировать программы :-(
> Допущены 2 критически серьезные оплошности! Или Вы потарапились
> или невнимательно, или просто не знаете как это делается :-)))
> Если Вы были бы пользователем то 5+,
> а для такого профессионала *ТРИ С МИНУСОМ* ЗА АНАЛИЗ!!!


О, гуру! Научи нас, неразумных отроков, дивному умению анализа программ!
 :pray:

----------


## MOCT

> Тема закрыта. Думаю всем всё уже понятно.


ээээ нет! цирк только начинается.

----------


## anton_dr

Так закрыта, или нет? определитесь уже  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Так закрыта, или нет? определитесь уже


НУ ладно, если народ требует зрелищь  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Да да! Хотим!

----------


## Jolly Rojer

МОСТ жжешь!  :Smiley: )))))))) Думаю афтар в тупике! Думаю реально ответов не будет! А вообще Олегу досталось не по детски :Wink:  Посмотрим мож аффтар столь крутого продукта наставит весь форум на путь истинный! О великий и ужастный ГУРУ просветите не просветленных! Да будут твои исходники во веки веков в инете!  :Smiley: ))))

----------


## megasasha

Отвечу просто: *в таком тоне обсуждать не буду ничего!*

*ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ НЕ ОПУБЛИКОВАНА НИГДЕ!
РЕЛИЗ НАМЕЧЕН НА 28 ДЕКАБРЯ!
*

*Там совсем иной код!* +  в дистрибутиве содержится чтото вроде
энциклопедии безопасности моей разработки :-)

Наставлю, если будете слушаться :-))))

Прочтете и представляю как по косточкам мой справочник информационной
безопасности по косточкам разберете :-)))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Может быть, мы говорим о разных продуктах ? Я смотрел программу, находящуюся по адресу http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/2127.zip В архиве исполняемый файл Kalinin_AntiVirusWin32Lite.exe размером 1.8 мб, сжат UPX. Распакованный размер - 3640 кб. В хвосте исполняемого файла - отладочная информация, с именами файлов с исходниками типа appbase.cpp и т.п.). Эту отладочную информацию размером примерно 1 мб можно отрезать без всякого ущерба для функционирования программы ... они не нужна никому, кроме отладчика ...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Отвечу просто: *в таком тоне обсуждать не буду ничего!*
> 
> *ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ НЕ ОПУБЛИКОВАНА НИГДЕ!
> РЕЛИЗ НАМЕЧЕН НА 28 ДЕКАБРЯ!
> *
> 
> *Там совсем иной код!* +  в дистрибутиве содержится чтото вроде
> энциклопедии безопасности моей разработки :-)


Почему так скептически сказанно? На сколько я знаю народ форума не занимается обси.аньем (отдельных людей не беру )! А вот критику послушать не плохо любому автору! Если у Олега глючит его AVZ поверте он выслушивает  и принимает справедливую критику. XEN тоже, так как у него тоже есть свой проект!

----------


## MOCT

> Отвечу просто: *в таком тоне обсуждать не буду ничего!*


обсуждайте в другом тоне.
хотя вы нигде ничего не обсуждаете. те сообщения пользователей, которые оставляются на kalinin-soft и затрагивают незапятнаную репутацию программ от Калинина, вы просто удаляете.
помню был особо популярный вопрос "почему программа после запуска ломится в инет"...




> *Там совсем иной код!* + в дистрибутиве содержится чтото вроде
> энциклопедии безопасности моей разработки :-)


наверно такой же, как .pdf из архива с "антивирусом"




> Прочтете и представляю как по косточкам мой справочник информационной
> безопасности по косточкам разберете :-)))


да вот еще! тут некрофилов нет, чтобы в костях мертворожденного справочника рыться.   :Skull:  

пока вижу только воду (=болтологию), с фактами напряженка.

----------


## MOCT

> Может быть, мы говорим о разных продуктах ? Я смотрел программу, находящуюся по адресу http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/2127.zip В архиве исполняемый файл Kalinin_AntiVirusWin32Lite.exe размером 1.8 мб, сжат UPX. Распакованный размер - 3640 кб. В хвосте исполняемого файла - отладочная информация, с именами файлов с исходниками типа appbase.cpp и т.п.). Эту отладочную информацию размером примерно 1 мб можно отрезать без всякого ущерба для функционирования программы ... они не нужна никому, кроме отладчика ...


да про эту, про эту. никакой другой и не существует. просто автор не знает, что такое "оверлей" и как выглядит "отладочная информация".

а я вот еще слышал про времена, когда на сайте kslinin-soft было написано про версию, работающую под Windows и Linux.  одновременно.
 :Gossip:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Раздел: Награды (Дата: 11.12.2006)
> 
>     Программа Антивирусная утилита «Антивирус Калинина» LITE.WIN32
> признается ПРОГРАММОЙ НЕДЕЛИ (11 декабря 2006 - 17 декабря 2006)
> 
> 
> в категории Безопасность
> Получен авторитетный сертификат системы MAIL.RU
> 
> ...


Я плакалъ




> Александр Калинин принял участие в научно-практической конференции.
> Доклад был посвящен проблемам безопасности электронного оборота документов
> и защиты офисных компьютеров от вирусов и хакеров.


И фотка школы  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Позвольте узнать на каком ресурсе это было опубликовано?

----------


## megasasha

Бред. Не может исполняемый откомпилированный файл PE быть сразу Linux программой.

Так мы мало что напишем: 197-188-806 Вот аська.
Стучитесь. Поясню. переговоры опубликуем тут. Хорошо?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Бред. Не может исполняемый откомпилированный файл PE быть сразу Linux программой.
> 
> Так мы мало что напишем: 197-188-806 Вот аська.
> Стучитесь. Поясню. переговоры опубликуем тут. Хорошо?


Уважаемый автор! А может быть сделаем несколько по другому? Предлагаю создать тему в этой ветке
http://www.virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=55  которая называеться БЕТА -ТЕСТИРОВАНИЕ С просьбой потестировать данный продукт ну и соответсвенно с отзывами и предложениями. Тогда думаю обсуждение данного продукта приобретет другой характер, думаю Вам полезно в любом случае! Поделитесь мыслями,ответите на вопросы, вполне возможно что почерпнете для себя что-нибудь новое. И возможно  что такой подход изменит наше мнение о Вашем продукте!
Прошу принять мои слова не как очередной наезд, а как вполне нормальное предложение! Думаю многие меня поддержут.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Позвольте узнать на каком ресурсе это было опубликовано?


Все там же, на оф. сайте:



> http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html

----------


## megasasha

*Давайте я 28 числа выпущу полную версию и вот её
мы с вами протестируем. У всех есть право на ошибку.*

Может я веть тоже не прав. Так давайте разберем вместе
с ней и мои советы по защите. *Спасибо.*

Поможет мне это написать хороший программный продукт
в своем классе - будет хорошо. Я не в обиде не на кого.

*А тему эту давайте удалите*. 
Вот бете тестировании и будем писать. А мошенничеством
это ни как не может быть, в неправильном - но НЕ В МОШЕННИЧЕСТВЕ, 
так как несогласие с качеством и квалификация МОШЕННИЧЕСТВО
понятия разные! Если что и делал то без умысла, и вреда не нанес.
Очередная моя дурацкая затея ... или нет???

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРМУЧАНЕ!*
Извините, если комуто мои слова показались не справедливыми.
Зла не желал, ежеле что то только по неразумению. 

*Так как согласны с такой ремаркой?*

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вот это совсем другое дело! С такой ремаркой лично я согласен!

----------


## megasasha

*Спасибо Jolly Rojer!*

----------


## MOCT

> Так мы мало что напишем: 197-188-806 Вот аська.
> Стучитесь. Поясню. переговоры опубликуем тут. Хорошо?


а смысл отвлекаться на аську, если разговоры все равно опубликуем? пишите тут, здесь места много  :Smiley:

----------


## megasasha

Так Вы МОСТ с Jolly Rojer согласны?

----------


## MOCT

> У всех есть право на ошибку.
> ...
> А мошенничеством
> это ни как не может быть, в неправильном - но НЕ В МОШЕННИЧЕСТВЕ, 
> так как несогласие с качеством и квалификация МОШЕННИЧЕСТВО
> понятия разные! Если что и делал то без умысла, и вреда не нанес.
> Очередная моя дурацкая затея ... или нет???


ст. 159 УК РФ "Мошенничество" говорит о "злоупотреблении доверием".
впрочем, можно переквалифицировать деяние в ст. 165 УК РФ, поскольку там идет речь об "обмане и злоупотреблении доверием при отсутствии признаков хищения".

впрочем, все наши претензии отсутствовали бы на корню, если бы ваш "антивирус" не подавался с таким апломбом как панацея от всех бед, не превозносился до небес безо всяких на то оснований, если бы любые ваши слова были аргументированы.

----------


## megasasha

впрочем, все наши претензии отсутствовали бы на корню, если бы ваш "антивирус" не подавался с таким апломбом как панацея от всех бед.

Писал текст описания не я! Потом я ТАКОГО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ!!!

----------


## megasasha

*ЭТО ВОТ ЧТО:*

В СЛУЧАЕ НАХОЖДЕНИЯ ВИРУСА: если программа обнаружит вирус, то она
отразит в отчете результат его удаления и лечения системы. Если, по каким либо
причинам, лечение не удалось, то немедленно обратитесь к вашему системному
администратору или в службу технической поддержки. 


*А ЭТО ЧТО????*


Как ни странно, но за все те годы, что я занимаюсь разработкой программных
продуктов, в том числе и данного антивируса, радикально мало что изменилось.
Настоящий профессионал не будет пользоваться антивирусной программой, а
простые пользователи вряд ли смогут найти в антивирусах 100% защиту. *Идея
данной версии программы «Антивирус Калинина» состоит в том, чтобы дать
возможность любому человеку загрузить актуальную версию программы и
проверить свою систему на заражение самыми распространенными вирусами.* 
    При необходимости, можно выслать мне отчет, для более детального
рассмотрения наиболее интересных случаев.

----------


## Alexey P.

Чего на человека набросились.
МегаСаша щас покажет пару мега-проектов - мощную систему безопасности и релиз мега-антивируса - и всё станет на свои места.

ЗЫ: А без шуток - мега-трояны вроде не пишет, и за то спасибо.

----------


## megasasha

ХВАТИТ ПРЕДЕРАТЬСЯ!!!! НЕ БОГ Я ВАМ И ЧУДО НЕ ТВОРЮ.
ИНТЕРНЕТ ЭТО НЕ МОЙ!!! *ХВАТИТ МЕНЯ ДОВОДИТЬ!!!!*

*Я НЕ ПИШУ ОПИСАНИЯ НА ВСЕХ ПОРТАЛАХ!!!!*

*ГДЕ Я, ДА ЛИЧНО, Я ПИСАЛ СЛОВО ПАНАЦЕЯ!!!!*

----------


## megasasha

Для чего я пишу - чтобы свое время убить или чтобы помочь?!!!!
ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬ ВТОРОЙ ВОПРОС!!! - ВАШЕ МНЕНИЕ СЛЫШАЛ!!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## megasasha

*Поймите - у меня есть работа - а программа проект для души!
ИДЕЙНЫЙ ПРОЕКТ!*


Я много лет занимаюсь информационными технологиями.
Себе и друзьям я всё доказал! Больше я ничего доказывать
вам не собираюсь! Да есть придирки у вас???? Так что весь
этот мир без ошибок или если ВЫ МЕНЯ УБЪЕТЕ, то что станет
комуто лучше??? Я такой отморозок!!!!?????

Что тогда истина? Я ЛИЧНО ПОМОГ МНОГИМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!
И это заслуга а не программа!!! Хотя она тоже не дерьмо!

----------


## MOCT

> Писал текст описания не я! Потом я ТАКОГО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ!!!


ооо! так у вас есть отдельный нанятый человек, который описания к программам пишет и сайт редактирует???

----------


## MOCT

> Поймите - у меня есть работа - а программа проект для души!
> ИДЕЙНЫЙ ПРОЕКТ!


да какая там работа? целый день наш форум читать что ли? да, это тяжелый труд. 
хотя нет. видимо работа заключается в замучивании поисковиков с целью найти - что же еще написали про меня любимого в сети...

----------


## MOCT

> МегаСаша щас покажет пару мега-проектов - мощную систему безопасности и релиз мега-антивируса - и всё станет на свои места.
> 
> ЗЫ: А без шуток - мега-трояны вроде не пишет, и за то спасибо.


Спасибо тебе, МегаСаша, за наше счастливое дет... тьфу ты... за то, что не пишешь мега-троянов. Если бы ко мне пролез троян с мегабайтом отладочной информации - мой бы компьютер тут же помер.   :Skull:  От смеха.  :352:

----------


## megasasha

Ты МОСТ, чтото слышал об интегрируемых инструментариях???
И путать их с отладочной информацией - ошибочно!

*Программа весит 11 Килобайт.*
Версия для Винда 22 Кб + на 3 мега инструментарий,
идея в том чтобы её просто можно было без сильных
исправление перекомпилировать в Win32 или Linux.
Я WinAPI не использовал практически!

----------


## MOCT

> ГДЕ Я, ДА ЛИЧНО, Я ПИСАЛ СЛОВО ПАНАЦЕЯ!!!!


да что вам так понравилось слово "панацея"? у меня же там не цитата была, а иносказательно. так что успокойтесь, выпейте валерьяночки (или брому - смотря что под рукой есть).




> Больше я ничего доказывать
> вам не собираюсь! Да есть придирки у вас???? Так что весь
> этот мир без ошибок или если ВЫ МЕНЯ УБЪЕТЕ, то что станет
> комуто лучше??? Я такой отморозок!!!!?????


да не надо нам ничего доказывать, тем более что не умеете. 
а убивать мы никого не собираемся. как же мы жить будем без очередных гениальных релизов редакторов AHTML, которые после каждой осмысленной строки вставляют по 7-27 пустых строк (см. код страницы http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/ ), а также популярную конструкцию вида 

```
&nbsp;<br>
```




> И это заслуга а не программа!!! Хотя она тоже не дерьмо!



А вот очередная цитата с сайта (все там же http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/ ), избранные места выделены мной:



> Вы можете совершенно бесплатно загрузить
> программу для выявления и *лечения* *вирусов*.
> 
> Она поможет быстро найти и *обезвредить*
> многие популярные *вирусы* и разные другие
> типы вредоносных программ.


А теперь вопросы: 1) сколько ВИРУСОВ (не троянцев и не прочей ерунды) умеет детектировать программа? прошу перечислить их поименно.
2) сколько из этих ВИРУСОВ являются ПОПУЛЯРНЫМИ?
3) как программа ЛЕЧИТ вирусы, если она этого делать не умеет?

----------


## MOCT

> Ты МОСТ, чтото слышал об интегрируемых инструментариях???
> И путать их с отладочной информацией - ошибочно!


2 Олег Зайцев: ржунимагу  :Smiley: 
2 Мега Саша: я-то ладно, а вот ГУГЛ про "интегрируемые инструментарии" точно ничего не слышал :-)




> Программа весит 11 Килобайт.
> Версия для Винда 22 Кб


мы все еще про "антивирус" говорим, или вы уже перескакнули на что-то нам неведомое?
вы ее вообще на каком языке написали?




> + на 3 мега инструментарий,
> идея в том чтобы её просто можно было без сильных
> исправление перекомпилировать в Win32 или Linux.
> Я WinAPI не использовал практически!


страшно представить.
вот мой отладчик почему-то другого мнения :-)

----------


## Geser

> AHTML, которые после каждой осмысленной строки вставляют по 7-27 пустых строк (см. код страницы http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/ ), а также популярную конструкцию вида


А так же мне понравилась интересная конструкция



> <small>
>   </small><small>
>     </small><small>
>       </small><small>
>       </small><small>
>     </small>
>   <small>
>   </small>

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ребята, давайте прекратим этот мега-бред? Чесслово, уже не смешно. ИМХО, всё и так понятно. А то получается, чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны...

----------


## Alexey P.

Да бог с Вами, какие там придирки.
Все названо своими именами, не более.

"Панацея" - это как минимум надежное средство. Даже ведущие антивирусы не являются панацеей.
 А Ваше изделие иначе, как неумелые детские поделки, назвать нельзя.
 Реклама на Вашем сайте и порталах, даже если не Вы ее пишете - чистой воды мошенничество и прямой обман пользователей.

----------


## MOCT

> Ребята, давайте прекратим этот мега-бред? Чесслово, уже не смешно. ИМХО, всё и так понятно. А то получается, чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны...


я, с Вашего позволения, останусь.
 :300:

----------


## megasasha

*Программа весит 11 Килобайт.*
Версия для Винда 22 Кб + на 3 мега инструментарий,
идея в том чтобы её просто можно было без сильных
исправление перекомпилировать в Win32 или Linux.
Я WinAPI не использовал практически!


*Грамотный аналитик писал бы так:*
Я сам анализирую программу:

---- АНАЛИЗ ОБЪЕКТА ----

Программа для Windows 98-2003. Размер файла около 1Мб.
Упакован UPX версии 2. Не упакованный - около 3Мб.
Размер рабочего кода в интерпретации на С++ около svb 150 строк.
Основана на инструментарии wxWidgets.
Наличие механизма опроса объекта по условию. Объектом является
файл-признак (описаны 50 процедур для наиболее распространенных
вредоносных программ, по даннам мировых аналитических центров
открыто публикующих статистику.)
Наличие механизма потоковой загрузки и отображения во встроенном
браузере программы (wxWidgets).

В целом программе не имеет вредоносных функций, однако методика
сканирования избрана не верно, та как не способна бороться с
переполнением и \0 возвратом. Обращением. Данное выражение это
стандартные функции С++ - относятся к ошибкам автора. 

Детектирование точное. Если отвечает следующем признакам:
Автор описал объектный файл - признак.

Точки входа #4358 #4531 #4533
Шаг делитель: 000e1
Прерывание: избраны автоматически при компиляции.
Сигнатура: писать не буду, это не виряк :-)))

---- АНАЛИЗ ЗАКОНЧЕН ----

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> ИНТЕРНЕТ ЭТО НЕ МОЙ!!!


я просто разместил объяву
какие предъявы

----------


## MOCT

> Да бог с Вами, какие там придирки.
> Все названо своими именами, не более.
>  "Панацея" - это как минимум надежное средство. Даже ведущие антивирусы не являются панацеей.
>  А Ваше изделие иначе, как неумелые детские поделки, назвать нельзя.
>  Реклама на Вашем сайте и порталах, даже если не Вы ее пишете - чистой воды мошенничество и прямой обман пользователей.


пара цитат из readme.pdf, поставляемого вместе с "антивирусом" на приложенной картинке

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> я, с Вашего позволения, останусь.


Интересно посмотреть чем сериал закончится?  :Smiley:

----------


## megasasha

Lite. Уже не поддерживаю.
Переделаю описание, как Вы порекомендовали.
Ну и программу до ума доведу - не получится так вообще проект закрою.
Спасибо за дельные советы и обоснованную критику.

*Успехов Вам!*

P.S.
Удалятся с форума не буду. Если что обращайтесь.
Я всё понял. Описание и программу уже переделываю.

----------


## Alexey P.

Подцепите троян - заходите, всегда рады помочь.

----------


## megasasha

> Подцепите троян - заходите, всегда рады помочь.


Хи-хи
Лечить - моя профессиональная обязанность. Это лучше Вы
ко мне, если что ... :-)))

А вы мой справочник безопасности опубликуете?
Он лучше чем Ваш (Я как всегда в своем стиле)

----------


## anton_dr

> А вы мой справочник безопасности опубликуете?


Только после анализа Олегом Зайцевым

----------


## aintrust

> *Программа весит 11 Килобайт.*
> ...
> ---- АНАЛИЗ ОБЪЕКТА ----
> 
> Программа для Windows 98-2003. Размер файла около 1Мб.
> Упакован UPX версии 2. Не упакованный - около 3Мб.
> Размер рабочего кода в интерпретации на С++ около svb 150 строк.
> Основана на инструментарии wxWidgets.
> Наличие механизма опроса объекта по условию. Объектом является
> ...


Счас описаюсь...  :00000465:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## megasasha

> Только после анализа Олегом Зайцевым


Да. Согласен!




> Счас описаюсь...


Сказать где туалет?

В общем иного описания простые пользователи не поймут.
Уверяю Вас. Это форум а не КОНСИЛИУМ. :-))))

----------


## aintrust

> ...
> В общем иного описания простые пользователи не поймут.
> ...


Уважаемый мега-программер, пишущий мега-шедевры для простых пользователей! Вам еще не надоело тут мега-веселить народ?  :Wink:

----------


## megasasha

Всего доброго!

----------


## aintrust

> Всего доброго!


И вам успехов! 

PS. Спасибо, что подняли настроение в "день тяжелый" понедельник!  :Wink:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Всего доброго!


До новых встреч!
Пишите еще! 
Если ваше руководство действительно достойно внимания, мы его оценим. Выкладывайте у себя на сайте, ссылку здесь.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> До новых встреч!
> Пишите еще! 
> Если ваше руководство действительно достойно внимания, мы его оценим. Выкладывайте у себя на сайте, ссылку здесь.


Если напоследок резюмировать без эмоций и прочего - то можно сказать "пишите, присылайте - всегда рады помотреть, потестировать, покритиковать". Для этого есть специальный раздел "Бета-тестирование" (именно для тестирования, критики, обсуждения глюков и доработок), да и специфика форума такова, что недостатка в реальных случаях и зловредах, на которых можно потренироваться нету... А главное - весь сыр-бор то из-за чего весь пошел ? Из-за несоответствие описания + рекламы программы ее видимым функциям ... Так что если вы предложите что-то с четким описанием решаемых задач и принципами работы - отношение к продукту будет радикально иным и его будет интерено потестировать и предметно обсудить.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Так что если вы предложите....


Олег, я здесь не причем  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, я здесь не причем


Это я в продолжение и подтверждение слов "До новых встреч!
Пишите еще! "

----------


## Iceman

Почитал я, почитал - совсем это не megasasha. Это - Светлана С. ;-)).

----------


## MOCT

> Лечить - моя профессиональная обязанность.


так вы кем работаете-то? санитар? акушер?




> А вы мой справочник безопасности опубликуете?
> Он лучше чем Ваш (Я как всегда в своем стиле)


поскольку мы справочниками не занимаемся, то любой справочник по принципу "на безрыбье и рак - рыба" получится лучше.




> В общем иного описания простые пользователи не поймут.
> Уверяю Вас.


это aintrust - простой пользователь???

жжош. пеши исчо (с)

----------


## megasasha

> Если напоследок резюмировать без эмоций и прочего - то можно сказать "пишите, присылайте - всегда рады помотреть, потестировать, покритиковать". Для этого есть специальный раздел "Бета-тестирование" (именно для тестирования, критики, обсуждения глюков и доработок), да и специфика форума такова, что недостатка в реальных случаях и зловредах, на которых можно потренироваться нету... А главное - весь сыр-бор то из-за чего весь пошел ? Из-за несоответствие описания + рекламы программы ее видимым функциям ... Так что если вы предложите что-то с четким описанием решаемых задач и принципами работы - отношение к продукту будет радикально иным и его будет интерено потестировать и предметно обсудить.


Я делаю это не ради программы? Я объективно один АНТИВИРУС не напишу!
Вы то что написали AVZ - это почти вверх того, что может один человек. Да программы мои - это лишь способ, самое главное я
хочу принести людям ИСТИНУ - и от этого не откажусь.

Сканеры, мониторы есть - зачем мне их писать? А вот программа,
которая обнаружит вирус и пользователь выполнит те рекомендации
о которых я и рассказываю в своей новой документации.

Вот опубликую 28 :-)))

Я тоже в жизне не мало видел, ой как не мало!

Мост - а Вас не Влад ли зовут???

МОСТ, я с уважением к Вам отношусь но зачем такие истерии.
Кто Вы по жизни? Почему скрываете имя и данные о себе?

----------


## MOCT

> Я делаю это не ради программы?


это вы с кем разговариваете?




> Я объективно один АНТИВИРУС не напишу!


так чего тогда время тратить?




> Да программы мои - это лишь способ, самое главное я хочу принести людям ИСТИНУ - и от этого не откажусь.


нести ИСТИНУ людям - это прям секта какая-то...




> А вот программа,
> которая обнаружит вирус и пользователь выполнит те рекомендации
> о которых я и рассказываю в своей новой документации.
> Вот опубликую 28 :-)))


это мы уже слышали. не надо кормить нас "завтраками" (от слова "завтра"). здесь и сейчас. я не услышал ответа ни на один из трех вопросов - сколько и какие ВИРУСЫ умеет ловить и ЛЕЧИТЬ ваша программа.




> Я тоже в жизне не мало видел, ой как не мало!


а что такое "жизне"? я бы тоже в нее посмотрел...

----------


## megasasha

*Я ЖЕ СКАЗАЛ! ОПИСАНИЕ ПОМЕНЯЛ!*
*ПРОГРАММА БУДЕТ ТОЛЬКО ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ!*

Я давно от этого отказался! Я не откажусь от самого прицепа
детектирования и СВОИХ идей. К стати, МОСТ у нас почти в
один день днюха!

Так кто Вы? Мост.
Секта не секта - а ИСТИНУ НЕСУ!

----------


## MOCT

> МОСТ, я с уважением к Вам отношусь но зачем такие истерии.


это еще не истерии. но запас валерианки в закромах форума подходит к концу...




> Кто Вы по жизни? Почему скрываете имя и данные о себе?


по жизни я секретный агент английской разведки MI-6, поэтому вынужден скрывать свое имя и данные о себе. мой оперативный псевдоним Васисуалий Поганкин, только никому об этом не рассказывайте...

----------


## megasasha

На самом деле я к Вам с уважением отношусь!
Вы этого заслужили. aintrust особенно, статья
очень толковая, вернее их несколько.

Я даже к вам отношение пересмотрел.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> На самом деле я к Вам с уважением отношусь!
> Вы этого заслужили.


Я то же Мост-а уважаю. Но мы здесь ваш "антивирус" обсуждаем, а не кто такой Мост, почему он Мост, уважаем ли мы Мост-а.

----------


## megasasha

Я знаю! МОСТ - это Билл Гейтс. Он написал, что работает
в английской разведки, скорее всего это именно и есть
дядя биллии. Простых туда работать не берут. Я тоже хотел,
да вот незадача, с английским языком дела плохие ...

... А если не это то я бы работал там, честно! Я же МЕГАСАША!

вот как я ща напишу антивирус, так сразу и буду в
английской разведки! Да. Да. Таких туда сразу берут.

Для тех кто не знает: *английская разведка на против той
палаты, где наполеонов держат ...*

----------


## drongo

"Пешите Шура , пешите  :Smiley: " Хоть что то интересное на форуме появилось , предновогодние  :Smiley: 
28 какого месяца и года ? Я  в ежедневнике помечу .
P.S. Фсе ашипки предусмотрены афтаром  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> вот как я ща напишу антивирус, так сразу и буду в английской разведки! Да. Да. Таких туда сразу берут.
> Для тех кто не знает: английская разведка на против той
> палаты, где наполеонов держат ...


не затягивайте с написанием антивируса. чтобы побыстрее пойти на повышение, т.е. в палату напротив  :300:

----------


## SDA

Люблю читать непризнанных гениев!! Вот так убиваются в зародыше Билли Гейтсы  :Val:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

> я
> хочу принести людям ИСТИНУ


Мессия  :Smiley: 
Он уже среди нас!
Да спасется каждый, кто прислушается к нему!

----------


## WaterFish

...Ну заклевали человека...
А вдруг ему лет 10-13?  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

По фото не скажешь  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

А вдруг фото не его :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> А вдруг фото не его


тогда однозначно - раздел подобран правильно  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Аааааахахахаха  это в юмор однозначно, я так не веселился со времён прочтения топика Светы С.
Аффтар программы не уходи, пиши есчё..)))

----------


## Exxx

Финал темы удался на славу! Автору спасибо.



> Самое главное я хочу принести людям ИСТИНУ - и от этого не откажусь.
> ...
> Секта не секта - а ИСТИНУ НЕСУ


Аминь  :lol:

----------


## Ego1st

> ИСТИНУ НЕСУ


я несу возмездие во имя луны..))

----------


## Geser

Угу, фото не его, он просто разместил объяву  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Так раз фото не его, какие могут быть предъявы?  :Smiley:

----------


## beyond

Эта пять!
Улыбнуло.
Когда мне принесут ИСТИНУ?

----------


## Muffler

> без сильных
> исправление перекомпилировать в Win32 или Linux.


*megasasha*, у меня на компе стоит ASPLinux.
Для чего мне под линуксом нужна ваша удалялка файлов? Если она конечно умеет удалять эти файлы...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Перечитал ещё раз сей шедевр мысли, и вспомнил анекдот  :Smiley:  :

"-На самом деле самого дела нет. 
В самой деятельности заключена самость дела - и наоборот. Наоборот получим оборот на, и таким образом перевернем образ. Я уже не говорю о природе говора в роде при уже. Ужи и узы...
- Вы меня понимаете, мистер Андерсон? 
- Конечно, я так и думал, Смит. Дай еще затянуться."

----------


## megasasha

Да истина с Вами :-) Да узреете :-)
Да несу истину Вам :-)

----------


## Alexey P.

О, истина сегодня снова с нами.
Здравствуйте, Мегасаша. Что новенького ?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да истина с Вами :-) Да узреете :-)
> Да несу истину Вам :-)


Новая партия истины из Афганистана пришла?

----------


## megasasha

> Новая партия истины из Афганистана пришла?


Делится не намерен! Ибо не хватит ИСТИНЫ на всех!

----------


## MOCT

> Делится не намерен! Ибо не хватит ИСТИНЫ на всех!


а мы и не претендуем. мы ведем здоровый образ жизни :-)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Делится не намерен! Ибо не хватит ИСТИНЫ на всех!


У меня есть своя истина в загашнике...  :116:

----------


## borka

> Ибо не хватит ИСТИНЫ на всех!


Тогда это неправильная истина. Правильная - она одна на всех, и всем ее хватает.  :Wink:  Более того, многие ее отвергают, ибо не нужна она им.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Так! (c)

----------


## megasasha

О ИСТИНА! Я ВЕРНУЛСЯ! ИСТИНА!

А если серьезно, то:
Зацените изменения: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html

----------


## MOCT

> Зацените изменения: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html


нормальный человек не сможет понять смысла фразы:



> За тем, просто произведите восстановление образа дисков, или после
> форматирования, из восстановления архива, можно и переустановку.


От чего произошло слово "Бэйкап" (очень уважительно - с заглавной буквы) - тоже не понятно. Еще одно изобретение автора - слово "Эксплоид".

"еще один вирус" - а где текст про ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ вирус?

Что такое "мировая свободная статистика" и где ее можно увидеть?

----------


## t1lan

> Краткая инструкция пользователя
> по информационной безопасности.


на уровне школьницы 9класса. )



> Если Вы опытный пользователь


то немедлено перестаньте читать эту чушь.



> Так вот, эксплоид - это результат работы
> нехорошего аналитика - хакера. Найдя брешь в защите вполне конкретной
> программы он пишет эксплоид для атаки.
> 
>     Когда ктото из моих коллег обнаруживает такую брешь защиты, то создает
> так называемую заплатку - патч. Вот почему важны регулярные обновления!


ыыыыыыыыыы. плачу. особенно улыбнул эксплоид. %))))



> Внимание: в связи с потоком пользователей может быть перегружен сервер.
> Если сервер откажется выдавать сайт, то повторите попытку загрузки сайта на
> другой день или через несколько часов. Спасибо!


не бойтесь, этого не случится)

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> О ИСТИНА! Я ВЕРНУЛСЯ! ИСТИНА!
> 
> А если серьезно, то:
> Зацените изменения: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html


Ржал 15 минут. "Установите почтовый клиент и браузер проекта http://www.mozilla.org/. Они
считаются более стойкими, чем стандартные." - во, блин, а я всю жизнь пользовался IE и MSOutlook, правда регулярно устанавливал обновления, и пользовался Касперским с плагином к аутлуку и скриптчекером к эксплореру, выходит, я аж восемь лет легкомысленно относился к защите своего компьютера. 
"Следует произвести следующие операции с новым, т.е. чистым жестким
диском: 1. Разделите его на 2 логических диска. На первом пусть будет
операционная система и программы, а на втором только данные.  Можно
использовать более 2 логических разделов, но принцип следует сохранить." а я то думал, что такое разбиение - пережиток времен FAT16. Как сказал один мной уважаемый человек: "Если диск начнет сыпаться, то хоть на 20 логических его разбей, все-равно данным труба".
"   *Отключите компьютер. НЕ ДАВАЙТЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ* зараженной
операционной системе. *Запустите ПЭВМ с Linux Live CD.*" - во, блин, а я из сетевой карты коннектор всего-навсего выдергиваю да перегружаюсь в Safe Mode. Горе мне!
"*Почему firewall может поймать заразу, а антивирус нет?*" - разве брэндмауэр ловит что-то? Я думал, он только пущает/не пущает. Отстал я от современной компьютерной методологии.
Ну и самое важное: "В качестве антивируса сойдет бесплатный http://free-av.com/ или для
регулярной загрузки и проверки утилита http://freedrweb.com/. Можно
конечно купить и платный Касперский или Др.Веб ... *Выбирайте :-)*" - какая скромность! А где же упоминание замечательнейшего антивируса Калинина?

----------


## Geser

Разбиение диска на несколько логических всё же имеет смысл. Хотя бы для уменьшения фрагментации.

----------


## anton_dr

У всех машин, которые проходят через нас, бъются винты - хотя бы для облегчения переустановки Windows. В случае такой надобности процесс занимает намного меньше времени, чем если б раздел был один - приктически отпадает надобность сохранять инфу на другой винт.

----------


## borka

> В случае такой надобности процесс занимает намного меньше времени, чем если б раздел был один - приктически отпадает надобность сохранять инфу на другой винт.


Считаю это "золотым правилом" - система отдельно, данные - отдельно.

----------


## pig

Я тоже "за".

----------


## megasasha

ВодкуГлыть Вы безграмотно смотрите! Над собой я Вам плакать
советую а не смеяться! судя потому, что Вы сказали никакого
отношения к инф.безу. Вы не имеете!

 НА СЧЕТ FAT16 - ВодкуГлыть Вы знаете что это такое?
При чем тут сыпаться? Не в этом дело! В удобсте бэйкапа и восстановления.

Далее пишите:
*перегружаюсь в Safe Mode. Горе мне!*  - ВОИСТИНУ ГОРЕ! это Вас далеко
не всегда спасет! Безграмотный и опасный шаг! Важно не дать операционной
системе управление.

*разве брэндмауэр ловит что-то?* - Да. Не дал утечку данных - поймал, но
это не значит вылечил.

Так, что уважаемый *ВодкуГлыть* - учим основы!

----------


## megasasha

> на уровне школьницы 9класса. )


В лучшем случае! Чаше спрашивают как окно свернуть :-)

----------


## megasasha

> От чего произошло слово "Бэйкап" (очень уважительно - с заглавной буквы) - тоже не понятно. 
> 
> Что такое "мировая свободная статистика" и где ее можно увидеть?


1. Бэйкап УВАЖАЮ! Вот и с заглавной пишу. Самый лучший метод!
2. http://viruslist.ru/ и ему подобные.





> Еще одно изобретение автора - слово "Эксплоид".


От Вас такой реплики не ожидал. Увы ...

----------


## megasasha

> Разбиение диска на несколько логических всё же имеет смысл. Хотя бы для уменьшения фрагментации.


Жить имеет смысл хотябы для того чтобы кушать :-)

*НАРОД ВОПРОС ВСЕМ!*

Не обижайтесь - поймите верно!
Кто из моих удаленных собеседников имеет диплом, где написано,
что он специалист ПО ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ, а то
слова ВодкуГлыть или t1lan в какихто моментах похожи на простых
любителей. Сам конечно не без греха ... *НО ВСЁТАКИ?*

----------


## borka

> Далее пишите:
> *перегружаюсь в Safe Mode. Горе мне!*  - ВОИСТИНУ ГОРЕ! это Вас далеко не всегда спасет! Безграмотный и опасный шаг! Важно не дать операционной системе управление.


Ма-а-аленький вопрос - а как лечить СИСТЕМУ, если не дать ей загрузиться?

----------


## IgorA

Все это сильно напоминает еще один "проект" 


> Русская Операционная Система
> для персонального компьютера.


http://www.rus-os.narod.ru/  :Smiley:

----------


## megasasha

> Ма-а-аленький вопрос - а как лечить СИСТЕМУ, если не дать ей загрузиться?


Без комментариев :-) В принципе только так и нужно :-)

----------


## Ego1st

> Все это сильно напоминает еще один "проект" http://www.rus-os.narod.ru/


=)))  :Cheesy:   ой немогу, хде такие люди беруться.. особенно понравилось пункт о программистах=))

----------


## megasasha

*Русская Операционная Система
*

Это не имеет никакого отношения к реальной ос.
Там по мойму автор больной. Буквально.
Лучше смеяться надо мной чем над РОС.

----------


## borka

> Без комментариев :-) В принципе только так и нужно :-)


Ну и что потом делать, когда вирус убит, а система не грузится?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ну и что потом делать, когда вирус убит, а система не грузится?


Курить ИСТИНУ, пить пиво, ставить любимую ОС  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## megasasha

> Ну и что потом делать, когда вирус убит, а система не грузится?


Если не грузится - то переустановить. Проще чем мучится
с восстановлением. Практикой проверено :-)

----------


## megasasha

Debian это самое лучшее! Вот только бы драйвера были бы :-)

----------


## borka

> Курить ИСТИНУ, пить пиво, ставить любимую ОС


:-)




> Если не грузится - то переустановить. Проще чем мучится с восстановлением. Практикой проверено :-)


Я хренею... Хорош доктор - пришел лечить пациента и убил его... Я в шоке. Все.

----------


## IgorA

> Это не имеет никакого отношения к реальной ос.


А какое отношение имеет Ваш АВК к *реальным* антивирусам?

----------


## anton_dr

Букавки у них в названии похожии  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> НА СЧЕТ FAT16 - ВодкуГлыть Вы знаете что это такое?
> При чем тут сыпаться? Не в этом дело! В удобсте бэйкапа и восстановления.


так значит "Бэйкап" делается с одного раздела на другой?




> 1. Бэйкап УВАЖАЮ! Вот и с заглавной пишу.


а что такое "Бэйкап"? никогда не слышал такого слова.




> 2. http://viruslist.ru/ и ему подобные.


процитировать этот список можете?




> От Вас такой реплики не ожидал. Увы ...


а что такое "Эксплоид"?
напоминает "превед".




> Кто из моих удаленных собеседников имеет диплом, где написано,
> что он специалист ПО ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ, а то
> слова ВодкуГлыть или t1lan в какихто моментах похожи на простых
> любителей. Сам конечно не без греха ...


а у Вас такой диплом есть? ждем скан.

----------


## borka

> Букавки у них в названии похожии


Даже больше - Фсё название совпадает.  :Wink:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Считаю это "золотым правилом" - система отдельно, данные - отдельно.


Маленькое замечание: у меня все так и есть, только данные и профили пользователей хранятся на сетевом ресурсе, на файловом сервере - так надежнее.




> НА СЧЕТ FAT16 - ВодкуГлыть Вы знаете что это такое?
> При чем тут сыпаться? Не в этом дело! В удобсте бэйкапа и восстановления.


Уважаемый megasasha! Конечно знаю, и еще застал такое, что очень большие диски как раз приходилось бить на разделы, чтоб FAT16 с ними под Win95 работал. На рабочих станциях я у себя не разбиваю диски на разделы - информация и профили пользователей у меня хранятся в сети, даже запрещено сохранять информацию на локальный диск, поверьте мне так надежнее.

----------


## MadRat

*ВодкуГлыть*
т.е. пользователи вообще не имеют прав на запись на диск? а как реализовано? в каких программах работают? или везде терминалы?
имхо, как-то не очень на виндоуз похоже.

по сабжу.
читал и плакал, читал и плакал.
энергию автора бы и мирное русло бы.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> *ВодкуГлыть*
> т.е. пользователи вообще не имеют прав на запись на диск? а как реализовано? в каких программах работают? или везде терминалы?
> имхо, как-то не очень на виндоуз похоже.
> 
> по сабжу.
> читал и плакал, читал и плакал.
> энергию автора бы и мирное русло бы.


Права, конечно имеют, запрещено записывать на диск "Инструкцией по иформационной безопасности", изданной на нашей фирме.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> ВодкуГлыть или t1lan в какихто моментах похожи на простых
> любителей.


В каких местах? Голова, две руки, две ноги. Здесь?

1 - с форума ЛК,
2- админ хак сайта damagelab.

----------


## Ego1st

> *ВодкуГлыть*
> энергию автора бы и мирное русло бы.


так вроде и так в мирное пытаеться, безапасность все дела..))

----------


## NickGolovko

Дааа  :Smiley:  Крут мегасаша, как вареное яйцо.  :Smiley:  Родной брат grandad'a с Anti-Malware  :Cheesy:

----------


## ORIN***

Я просто юзер , но эту инструкцию  http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html , побоялась бы выполнять, даже если бы эта ссылка была единственной в сети...странная она какая-то ...

----------


## Crooling

> Я просто юзер , но эту инструкцию  http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/news/index.html , побоялась бы выполнять, даже если бы эта ссылка была единственной в сети...странная она какая-то ...


Антивирус - это видимо просто "пиар" проекта. Скорее, не более того.
А инструкция вполне нормальная, вот только учебник по орфографии
автору стоило бы прочесть (хоть разок). А за инструкцию я на 100% за.
Весьма грамотные советы, только специфические. Помню программу для
загрузочных дискет (Калинина творенья) еще 1999 или 2000 года, так
там орфографией и не пахло, а так нормально. Видать с антивирем он
всё таки погорячился ... а так чувак нормальный, добрый и веселый,
но вот только временами весьма не ординарная личность :-)

----------


## RiC

> А инструкция вполне нормальная, вот только учебник по орфографии автору стоило бы прочесть (хоть разок).


И матчасть слегка подучить...

----------


## megasasha

*От всей души поздравляю Вас с новым годом! Желаю счастья, здоровья и Божественной любви!
Пусть у Вас всё будет хорошо! Богатства, успеха и процветания! С новым 2007 годом!*




Не, не буду переделывать. Опубликую свой антивирус, таким как он есть.
См тут: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/user/

----------


## borka

> Не, не буду переделывать. Опубликую свой антивирус, таким как он есть.
> См тут: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/user/


Цитата:
"Во-первых: это программа для исполнения скриптов.
...
Во-вторых: достаточно серьезная система превентивной защиты."
И это все в одном флаконе!? %-)
Да еще и "Пакет является кросс-платформенным и может работать не только в Linux, но и в Microsoft Windows."
И все это в 18 килобайтах? Да еще и "качество, которого как минимум на
уровне мировых титанов, пусть, конечно, менее масштабно :-)"!?
Да-а-а... Список титанов огласите, пожалуйста.  :Wink:

----------


## megasasha

> Цитата:
> "Во-первых: это программа для исполнения скриптов.
> ...
> Во-вторых: достаточно серьезная система превентивной защиты."
> И это все в одном флаконе!? %-)
> Да еще и "Пакет является кросс-платформенным и может работать не только в Linux, но и в Microsoft Windows."
> И все это в 18 килобайтах? Да еще и "качество, которого как минимум на
> уровне мировых титанов, пусть, конечно, менее масштабно :-)"!?
> Да-а-а... Список титанов огласите, пожалуйста.


Это речь не об антивирусе а о другом проекте!
*ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЧИТАЙТЕ!!!*

----------


## borka

> Это речь не об антивирусе а о другом проекте!
> *ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЧИТАЙТЕ!!!*


Хм... Может, мне изменяет зрение? :-)
Написано:
"Название: Антивирус Калинина.
Версия: 1.0.1.
Размер: 18 Килобайта.
Дата выхода версии: 27.12.2006.
Лицензия: конечно, бесплатно, а иначе для чего этот проект?"
И ниже все то, что я процитировал. Или Вы не знаете, что делается на Вашем сайте?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## megasasha

> Хм... Может, мне изменяет зрение? :-)
> Написано:
> "Название: Антивирус Калинина.
> Версия: 1.0.1.
> Размер: 18 Килобайта.
> Дата выхода версии: 27.12.2006.
> Лицензия: конечно, бесплатно, а иначе для чего этот проект?"
> И ниже все то, что я процитировал. Или Вы не знаете, что делается на Вашем сайте?


*
Там написано:*
Обратили внимание на информацию о релизе 				нового пакета программ? Интересно? Тогда читайте дальше ...

----------


## Dandy

> Не, не буду переделывать. Опубликую свой антивирус, таким как он есть.
> См тут: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/user/


охренеть....
простите за мой "французский" (с)...

----------


## borka

> *
> Там написано:*
> Обратили внимание на информацию о релизе 				нового пакета программ? Интересно? Тогда читайте дальше ...


И что? Это о чем-то другом, не об антивирусе?  :Smiley:  Как я должен был догадаться об этом? Где она - "информацию о релизе нового пакета программ"? Я думал - на сайте. Там информация об антивирусе, а "дальше", оказывается, о чем-то более другом...

----------


## megasasha

*ТАМ ЧЕТКО НАПИСАНО:* 

Обратили внимание на информацию о релизе нового пакета программ? Интересно? Тогда читайте дальше ...

Основная разработка уже завершена. Ближе к февралю будет пробный релиз отдельных модулей, а выход
полной версии ожидается в конце марта. Что же конкретно это будет?

----------


## borka

> *ТАМ ЧЕТКО НАПИСАНО:* 
> Обратили внимание на информацию о релизе нового пакета программ?


ГДЕ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О РЕЛИЗЕ? ГДЕ?  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Что же конкретно это будет?


Даже боюсь представить...

----------


## megasasha

> ГДЕ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О РЕЛИЗЕ? ГДЕ?


Это я для ВАС дал ссылку прямую! А все остальные ходять
с главной страницы!

----------


## borka

> Это я для ВАС дал ссылку прямую! А все остальные ходять с главной страницы!


Не представляю себе, как они ходят - ни одной ссылки нет...

----------


## anton_dr

> Не представляю себе, как они ходят - ни одной ссылки нет...


А у всех интуиция сильно развита  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> А у всех интуиция сильно развита


Наверное...   :Smiley:

----------


## megasasha

> Не представляю себе, как они ходят - ни одной ссылки нет...


С главной страницы... http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/
У сайта посещение около 2000 человек в сутки!

----------


## anton_dr

> Наверное...


Там после "Регистрации" перекидывает на страницу загрузки  :Smiley:

----------


## IgorA

Кажется автор сего "блокбастера"  :Smiley:  сам не был на собственном сайте, ему про Фому, он про Ерему. Комедия плавно перетекает в фарс.

----------


## DVi

> С главной страницы... http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/
> У сайта посещение около 2000 человек в сутки!


"Что привило на этот сайт" - Что, простите, Вы там прививаете своему сайту?  :Cheesy: 
"Выбирайте свое будущие сами" - моя очень рад, что такие фразы висят непосредственно на главное странице сайта - нечаянно зашедшие по развешенной по всему рунету рекламе посетители должны сразу понять, что им впаривают. 

Насчет 2000 посетителей в сутки: каюсь, я был одним из этих двух тысяч. Телевизор у меня плохо показывает - юмористических передач я лишен, поэтому не зайти раз в сутки в этот топик (в теперь еще и на Ваш сайт) для меня невозможно. Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие.

P.S. Вы уж меня простите, но удалением рекламы вашей поделки с wiki занимаюсь именно я. Это уже переходится всякие границы  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Не представляю себе, как они ходят - ни одной ссылки нет...


Я плакаль  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> Насчет 2000 посетителей в сутки


Чувствуеться что 2000 человек, это после появления топика сдесь=))

----------


## MOCT

> У сайта посещение около 2000 человек в сутки!


Где вы эти цифры берете? Из головы?

----------


## borka

> Чувствуеться что 2000 человек, это после появления топика сдесь=))


Зато теперь это число будет постоянно расти  :Smiley:  - всем захочется посмотреть, что из этого выйдет.

----------


## borka

> "Что привило на этот сайт" - Что, простите, Вы там прививаете своему сайту?


Может, "прибило"?  :Wink: 




> P.S. Вы уж меня простите, но удалением рекламы вашей поделки с wiki занимаюсь именно я. Это уже переходится всякие границы


Что, спамеры одолевают?  :Wink:

----------


## Alexey P.

> *От всей души поздравляю Вас с новым годом! Желаю счастья, здоровья и Божественной любви!
> Пусть у Вас всё будет хорошо! Богатства, успеха и процветания! С новым 2007 годом!*


 Спасибо, Александр. Желаю и Вам того же, и даже чуть больше.
Честно, я верю, что Вы всё делаете из искреннего желания помочь.




> Не, не буду переделывать. Опубликую свой антивирус, таким как он есть.
> См тут: http://kalinin-soft.msk.ru/free/user/


 Да ну его, Вы без "антивируса" явно неплохой человек.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Вам не надоело тут глумиться? Детсад, чесслово.

----------


## MOCT

> Вам не надоело тут глумиться? Детсад, чесслово.


небольшая доза отрезвина некоторым личностям не повредит. ну нельзя же ходить по жизни в розовых очках, надо немного и пыли понюхать.

----------


## Xen

Дело в том, что их уже не исправить, проверял несколько раз.

----------


## megasasha

Забил с этой идеей! Уговорили! Можете удалять эту тему форума!
Теперь пишу коечто реально классное! Вот где Ваша помощь в тестировании
нужна так это в новом проекте!

А давайте присоединяйтесь к проекту! МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНЫ ваши советы,
особенно тех, кто владеет С++ или FASM.

----------


## t1lan

> А давайте присоединяйтесь к проекту! МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНЫ ваши советы,
> особенно тех, кто владеет С++ или FASM.


WASM.PROJECTS

----------


## anton_dr

> Теперь пишу коечто реально классное! Вот где Ваша помощь в тестировании
> нужна так это в новом проекте!


Ажно коленки затряслися, и руки задрожали, в нетерпении, как у наркомана увидевшего очередную дозу.

----------

